# Post-teeth removal eating habits



## bmb1981 (Mar 11, 2007)

So both of my cats had about three teeth removed and I've been feeding them wet food and also letting their dry food sit in water so it becomes soft for them. 

I'm coming to realize that wet food is expensive! And they don't really like the water soaked dry food. So I gave them their regular dry food to see what happens and they went right for it. However, I don't think they have too many areas in the back to actually chew on the food so they're kind-of just crunching it around in their mouth trying to find some teeth then just swallowing the pieces whole. I'm going to assume that's not good...

So I guess at this point I need some advice. If I give them wet food I give them each an entire can in the morning and another can at night. I've also been taking their dry food and waiting for it to moisten it and mixing it in but that takes so much time - waiting for the dry food to retain water...

On top of all this - I haven't actually witnessed one of my cats drink from the water bowl since the teeth extraction. It's been almost three weeks now. She's acting completely normal and their litter box looks to have the normal amount of everything in there - just concerns me....


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

When eating wet food exclusively, many cats will not drink any water because they are getting sufficient fluids from the wet food itself.

Most cats don't chew their dry food at all (which is why it really doesn't keep their teeth in good shape like most vets suggest), so I wouldn't worry about that.

You shouldn't moisten dry food, unless the cat consumes it all immediately. Bacteria grows on dry food when it becomes wet.

Check out prices on larger cans of wet food which can be refridgerated between meals. A 13 ounce can could be 3 meals for 2 cats, especially if you were to supplement a very small amount of dry food.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I had a kitty who had all her molars removed. She only had her long (canines) and very short front teeth between the canines. Nothing to crunch or chew anything with. I made sure the dry food I bought was small and rounded in shape with no corners so it would go down her throat easily. It doesn't matter if it gets chewed or not, it all gets digested the same.
I also fed her canned food as she would lose weight on an entirely dry diet.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

I removed nearly all of one of my cats' teeth (he was a genetic mess--only 15 months old with horrid gums)--not only did not not make any difference to his eating habits, but he would actually eat pieces of steak by gumming them to death!

I second the motion to NEVER get dry food wet...within 20 minutes the normal surface bacteria will be multiplying faster than rabbits; they can cause much tummy distress. Best to ditch the dry food anyhow--it hasn't been helping their teeth, has it? :roll: (For the *truth* about dry food and teeth, read here: http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... antheteeth

Really, you will make up for the cost of the better wet food diet with far fewer vet bills later, and much better health and long life all around!


----------

